# While we are not Roman Catholic...



## J. Dean (Mar 13, 2012)

I hope and pray the denominations in which we worship never put social pressure above obedience to God's word

U.S. News - Priest who denied communion to lesbian suspended


----------



## jwright82 (Mar 13, 2012)

Man The Catholic church just can't stay out of the news! The news seems to love hating and them and evangelicals the same. I wonder if this will be a new tactic of protest by LBGT movements? You know setting up pastors and churchs trying to intimidate them into changing their official views. I wonder why more conservative churchs like NAPARC churchs are never in the news for this sort of thing?


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 13, 2012)

Probably because 1) NAPARC churches are statistically irrelevant to the US religious scene and 2) they have more internal unity on social matters, so there's less conflict to be reported on.


----------



## Rufus (Mar 13, 2012)

NAPARC churches have a little under 500,000 members total. Reformed Baptists (including SBC Reformed) really give us a boost in numbers if you were to count them. There are more solid(ish?) Reformed churches as well if you sift through other denominations.


----------



## J. Dean (Mar 13, 2012)

That the diocese caved in should be very alarming. I would hope that more conservative Catholics would be very upset with it for giving in like this.


----------



## jwright82 (Mar 13, 2012)

J. Dean said:


> That the diocese caved in should be very alarming. I would hope that more conservative Catholics would be very upset with it for giving in like this.



I was very suprised by that too.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Mar 13, 2012)

My gospels professor who is an Episcopalian priest was all too pleased with this story this morning.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 13, 2012)

Unoriginalname said:


> My gospels professor who is an Episcopalian priest was all too pleased with this story this morning.



That is because he doesn't know the High Priest, Christ Jesus. Nor does he understand that God does have requirements. Even Christ fulfilled them so that we could repent.


----------

